

Google parsing email for data to use in maps? - ry0ohki
http://jamespanderson.tumblr.com/post/65425671811/creeper-google

======
patresi
[https://developers.google.com/gmail/actions/google-
now](https://developers.google.com/gmail/actions/google-now)

